# Will Be In Avalon 8/19 to 8/26



## BobEver (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All:

I will be on vacation in Avalon Fri 8/19 to Fri 8/26 with my family. Will have along my 14' fiberglass boat with 15hp tiller driven OB. If anyone is looking for some company for fishing, crabbing, carousing, or general debauchery, please let me know.

[email protected]


----------

